# DD customer unavailable. We must wait 25 min ?



## Sethhh (Jan 11, 2017)

A customer was not available tonight for DD after I tried calling/texting for 3 min. Then I contacted the manager of the building to find the person.
No apt # was provided.

Then when I tried the “customer unavailable” says I have to wait 25 min???

Who we kidding ?


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Same thing happened to me a while back when I couldn’t get in touch wit a customer at his college dorm. Made me late picking up my son from school so I had to ask my brother to get him. I waited the full time and called him at least 20 times. Wound up keeping the food but this dipshit gives me a bad rating. Customers should not be able to rate the driver when they are the ones at fault. That’s one thing I really hate about DD


----------



## outface (Oct 15, 2017)

Your voice can only be heard by stop driving for DD. All these gig companies need to increase market share at the expenses of the drivers. The more you drive, the more they screw you (drivers) up.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Unfortunately I need this gig right now. I wouldn’t be driving for them if I had better options. Just pointing out how ducked up their rating system is. They are still the best delivery gig IMO but all of them suck in their own way.


----------



## outface (Oct 15, 2017)

I felt you. Drive safe and keep looking for a real job.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

I had one then other day that wanted me to wait 40mins. 

Was to be delivered by/before 12:40. I showed up with said delivery at 12:07. So the time to wait, in my case, was until 12:50. 

I guess they wanted me to wait 10 minutes past the 'deliver by' time. 

Thankfully she showed up after 10 minutes, of course no tip.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

I wait 5 minutes then I log onto another delivery platform and go on with delivery services. After the DD timer runs out hit the button. Easy peezy.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

MHR said:


> I had one then other day that wanted me to wait 40mins.
> 
> Was to be delivered by/before 12:40. I showed up with said delivery at 12:07. So the time to wait, in my case, was until 12:50.
> 
> ...


Can you stack pings?
I thought that DD does.

At that point I would have just see if I could pick up another order and then deliver hers before delivering the next.

Or if anything, out of spite I would have just delivered it at 12:40pm.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Can you stack pings?
> I thought that DD does.


I've never had stacked pings on DD but just because it hasn't happened doesn't mean it can't. It might only be stacked if orders come from the same restaurant. I need to look into that.

On days I've been solidly busy I've always gotten a ping right after marking a delivery complete but nothing while a delivery is still ongoing.


----------



## DannyDrives (Sep 10, 2017)

I’ve had stacked pings but only twice! 2 really big weekend nights. One was a Friday night and the other was Sunday, some big fb game going on. I have 2 sets of orders back to back for the fb game night and on that friday it was 4 but I had to drop one so it ended up being 3. One alone paid $16 so I wasn’t dropping that one. Lol sorry wings. Best pay days ever. I think I made over $25 for that hour. I worked almost 3 hours and made over $60 iirc.

I don’t wait 25. The lunch timers are 15 and I’ll wait 10 and luckily enough the one time it was a 25 timer I left the food with the hotel receptionist and took a pic and sent to the customer. That’s ridiculous bs. We are NOT paid enough to waste time waiting on people. I know DD gives a later time, but I send texts with ETAs, so if you’re not there/ready you’re SOL. 

Surprisingly enough I haven’t got to keep a DD Order.  But I have gotten a UE and a PM. The first one (UE) the cux said they never ordered. Go figure. And the second it was canceled as I picked it up. I wasn’t gunna tell the restaurant. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ Both pizzas were delish! 

Sometimes there On the Border and Chili’s be smelling so good—I LOVE CHILIS and I want the customer to cancel soooo bad! lol I need to do PM more often. They get canceled all the time. *sigh*


----------



## Chris1973 (Oct 9, 2017)

uberboy1212 said:


> Same thing happened to me a while back when I couldn't get in touch wit a customer at his college dorm. Made me late picking up my son from school so I had to ask my brother to get him. I waited the full time and called him at least 20 times. Wound up keeping the food but this dipshit gives me a bad rating. Customers should not be able to rate the driver when they are the ones at fault. That's one thing I really hate about DD


25 minute wait is absurd. I don't have to tell you that UE is only 5 minutes, you still get paid for the trip regardless, and get to keep the food. At this point, I have so much "free" food, my freezer is getting cramped. But, it doesn't really make up for the lack of tips.


----------



## Jdfrisco (May 22, 2017)

No company can make you wait. None pay more than minimum wage for wait time. Just turn a different app and eat their food.


----------



## Greenghost2212 (Feb 7, 2017)

outface said:


> I felt you. Drive safe and keep looking for a real job.


Since when is being a delivery driver not a real job smh. Ive personally worked for them all including rideshare and DD is the best gig I've had. I personally never waited that long for a customer. Op why u just didnt tell DD u was in a rush and didn't have time to wait?



sellkatsell44 said:


> Can you stack pings?
> I thought that DD does.
> 
> At that point I would have just see if I could pick up another order and then deliver hers before delivering the next.
> ...


Ive gotten stacked pings twice on DD.


----------

